# Citizen Sailhawk



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone seen/have knowledge of these!?


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

Griff said:


> Anyone seen/have knowledge of these!?


Yes I purchased one a few months ago on eBay from a dealer in Singapore. My particular version was listed as a "Yachtmaster." It has a titanium bezel and a "Pro-Master" type stainless steel case. The watch is reminiscent of the Rolex Yatchmaster series. My version came with a black sharkskin band specially fitted to hug and support the case much as a metal band.

The original form of this watch appeared for the 1992 America's Cup as a sales tie in with the Dennis Connors entry "Stars and Stripes" with a different metal case and band and red white and blue color accents. The movement is a Citizen caliber C660. It is a feature rich digital analog movement with a pertetual calendar, two alarms, a count down timer oriented to sailboat racing, a chronograph to 0.01second and automatic time zone settings for 30 cities. There is a neat feature where the watch hands can be set to retreat to the 12 o'clock position while using the other timer/chronograph features which are displayed in two small led screens inset into the lower half of the dial and subdials in the upper half. The Yachtmaster was also sold in the USA as a "Sailhawk" and labled as such. It's a really interesting gadget to play around with for all the features. The watch keeps excellent time which is maintained even though the hands may go in different directions for timer and chronograph functions. I don't have access to image hosting services so you will have to search Google.

Search Google images for "Citizen Stars and Stripes" "Citizen Sailhawk" These two search terms will bring images of all the variations.

Also use this link to goto the Citizen interative instructions for the C660 movement http://www.citizenwatch.com/CUK/English/settings_int.asp?caliber=C660&interactive=C660

Cheers

AaronM


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, Griff only seven years to get an answer, hope the info was useful and in time!!


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

hippo said:


> Wow, Griff only seven years to get an answer, hope the info was useful and in time!!


The word D'oh comes to mind. :wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Wow, Griff only seven years to get an answer, hope the info was useful and in time!!


 Giff hasn`t logged on since 09:28 PM on February 23rd 2011 :search:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

how do people stumble across these old threads ?

via google searches etc ?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Griff only seven years to get an answer, hope the info was useful and in time!!
> ...


Dam it we let him down, he must have given up waiting


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

The last taken photo' of Griff-waiting patiently for the answer...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

avidfan said:


> The last taken photo' of Griff-waiting patiently for the answer...


PMSL!! :rofl2: Griff! Griff! Can you hear us? We're here! We've got the answer!! :toot: Wake up!!


----------

